# Bergab fahren äußerst anstrengend in Handgelenken



## peter.frisia (18. April 2014)

Wie der Titel schon sagt: Wenn ich auf groben Trails (Wurzeln, Steine, Stufen, usw.) längere Strecken bergab fahre, ist das super anstrengend in den Handgelenken, richtig unangenehm. Woran könnte dies liegen, und was kann ich ändern?
* Fahrtechnik und Körperhaltung?
* Unpasender Lenker oder Griffe?
* Einstellungen, Fahrradgeometrie?
* Mangelnde Kraft in den Armen?
* Oder ist das einfach unvermeidlich, wenn man mit Hardtail mit kurzer 8 cm-Federgabel grobe Strecken fährt?


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2014)

gehen deine Bremshebel ca. nahezu 45grad nach unten ? is jetzt mein erster verdacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter.frisia (18. April 2014)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> gehen deine Bremshebel ca. nahezu 45grad nach unten ? is jetzt mein erster verdacht.


45 Grad sinds nicht ganz, aber mindestens über 30. Empfiehlst du waagerecht stellen?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (18. April 2014)

So einstellen wie es in tausenden Anleitungen empfohlen wird.


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2014)

peter.frisia schrieb:


> 45 Grad sinds nicht ganz, aber mindestens über 30. Empfiehlst du waagerecht stellen?


die meisten Empfehlungen basieren noch aus guides der 90er. da hieß es eine Linie mit dem arm. zwischenzeitlich ist man dazu übergegangen die hebel tendenziell waagrecht zu fahren. versuch mal in der einen wie in der anderen Position deine Hand zu ballen. es werden verschiedene muskelgruppen angesprochen. wenn du diesen arm pump bekommst verkrampft du und die schläge gehen stärker auf die Handgelenke. es ist aber eine reine Mutmaßung. genauso könnte es auch sein dass du nicht 'weich' genug fährst. jetzt kommt es auf deine Selbsteinschätzung an.


----------



## sp00n82 (18. April 2014)

80mm Federweg sind natürlich auch nicht gerade schonend. Evtl ist deine Federung auch zu hart eingestellt, udn evtl. kannst du auch noch etwas mit dem Luftdruck der Reifen runtergehen.


----------



## RetroRider (18. April 2014)

Wenn die Gabel einfedert, wird der Lenkwinkel steiler und die Überschlagsgefahr größer. Je nach Bike-Geometrie sollte also die Gabel bei Abfahrten nicht zu weich sein. Aber der Reifendruck sollte so niedrig wie möglich sein! (Begrenzende Faktoren: Durchschläge, Reifenwandern (im Extremfall Ventilabriß)).
Die Hebel sollten nicht nur vom Winkel her passen, sondern je kleiner die Hände sind, desto näher sollte der Druckpunkt am Lenker sein.
Die Art des Lenkers (Backsweep, Rise) hat auch einen Einfluss auf die Abfahrtseigenschaften.
Der Sattel könnte zu weit nach vorn geneigt sein. Das führt dazu, daß die Hände stark belastet werden, und Kraft für die Ausgleichshaltung verpulvert wird. Merke: So lange keine Schmerzen im unteren Rücken auftreten, ist der Sattel nicht zu weit nach hinten, aber evtl. zu weit nach vorne geneigt.


----------



## peter.frisia (19. April 2014)

Danke für eure Hinweise!
Ich habe jetzt ein paar Dinge jeweils um ein paar Millimeter geändert: Griffweite kleiner, Vorbau umgedreht (war nach unten), Sattelneigung etwas nach hinten, Bremsgriffe etwas höher. Bei der nächsten Toru wird sich zeigen, wie sich das fährt.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. April 2014)

Mein Tipp ist immer nur eine Sache zu ändern.
Denn wenn man mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig macht kann man oft nicht mehr nachvollziehen woran es letztendlich gelegen hat.


----------



## Marc B (19. April 2014)

Wichtig ist auch, dass Dein Lenker lastenfrei ist - aus Gewohnheit haben viele Biker/innen zu viel Last auf den Handgelenken. Gerade in Abfahrten verkrampft man dann schnell im Unterarm. Manche Biker/innen halten die Griffe auch zu fest, da hilft der Spruch mit dem Lenkergriff als Eiswaffel, die man nicht zerdrücken möchte  Die Armhaltung sollte auch so sein, dass Deine Ellenbogen nach außen zeigen und Du Schläge besser abfedern kannst.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (20. April 2014)

Servus,
ich glaube das passt jetzt ganz gut hier hin, da ich ähnliche Probleme habe, nur in den Fingern. Ich bin heute wieder im Bikepark gewesen (wie jedes Wochenende) und hatte nach jeder Abfahrt extreme Schmerzen in den Fingern und Fingergelenken. An was kann das liegen? Es ist egal, ob ich mit dem Enduro-Bike verblockte Trails, Downhill-Strecken oder die Flow Country am Geißkopf runterfahre. Das gleiche passiert, wenn ich mein Dirtbike ausführe, die Bremshebel sind richtig eingestellt, einigermaßen komfortable Griffe habe ich auch. Was kann ich da noch tun? 
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peeeti (22. April 2014)

Am Flow Country Probleme in den Fingern? Wie geht den sowas? Da muss man ja nur maximal vor Kurven bremsen.
Ursachen könnten eher sein: Der Winkel vom Lenker stimmt nicht. (nach oben oder unten verdrehen) und nochmal fahren. Dauerbremsen?


----------



## Schwarzlicht (22. April 2014)

Schlichtweg Gewohnheit? Wenn ich eine zeitlang weniger gefahren bin, tun mir bei der Abfahrt über Trails auch nach einigen Minuten die Hände weh. Das ist kein Schmerz in dem Sinne, dass es richtig weh tut oder an einer bestimmten Stelle zeckt.. nach einer kurzen Pause und Hände ausschütteln gehts dann wieder . Und je häufiger ich fahre, desto besser läuft es in den Handgelenken. Ist ja in anderen Sportarten ähnlich. Als ich noch kletterte, war das nach wochenlanger Pause eine Qual... deshalb gehen einem dann auch im wahrsten Sinne die Hände an der Wand auf, wenn die Erschöpfung gewinnt..
Achte mal drauf, was deine Arme bei der Abfahrt machen. Deine Handgelenke sollten auch nicht die Schläge abfangen, deine Arme müssen da mitarbeiten, ebenso wie die Knie


----------



## deathmetalhead (22. April 2014)

Servus,
bin eig DHer aber sollte schon passen 
Durch einen Tipp von einem Freund habe ich es mal (wegen einer Verletzung im Handgelenk) mit Krafttrainning versucht.
Liegestütze auf Fäusten und Training mit Federgriffhanteln wirken Wunder.
Seitdem ich Krafttraining mache, habe ich eigentlich keine Probleme mehr mit den Handgelenken.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. April 2014)

Ich tippe auf zu viel Last auf den Handgelenken auf Grund fehlender Rumpfmuskulatur.

Morgens und Abends je 10 Liegestützen sind schnell gemacht, im Hobbybereich mehr als ausreichend und bringen Dich flott in Form.


----------



## deathmetalhead (22. April 2014)

Dann mach sie aber auf deinen Fäusten(stärkt die Bänder an den Handgelenken). Du kannst zuerst auch ein Handtuch oder ähnliches drunterlegen.
Zusätlich würde ich auch Federgriffhanteln probieren; die trainieren Handgelenke, Finger und Unterarme.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (22. April 2014)

@peeeti  Nein, Dauerbremsen tu ich bestimmt nicht, eher Dauergasen. Mir tut auch nicht der Zeigefinger weh, sondern die anderen, Daumen inklusive, wenn ich dann unten die Hand öffene, könnte ich nach jeder Abfahrt die Wand hoch gehen, gerade dann, wenn ich schon fünf am Stück hinter mir hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. April 2014)

Ich merke schon eine Veränderung, wenn ich die Vorbauhöhe dadurch verändere indem einen 5mm Spacer über oder unter den Vorbau - also hoch oder runter - setze. Jedenfalls lässt sich das auch bequem während einer Tour ändern, so das hier ebenfalls ein sinnvolles Feintuning der Sitz- und Griffposition erfolgen kann. Wäre also mein zusätzlicher Tipp...


----------



## peeeti (22. April 2014)

Dann ist es wohl doch der Winkel vom Lenker. Wenn der nicht so eingestellt ist, dass die Hand gerade greift wie sie soll bekommt man schmerzen in den Händen.


----------



## rhnordpool (22. April 2014)

deathmetalhead schrieb:


> ... und Training mit Federgriffhanteln wirken Wunder...


Die Gratisalternative zu Federhanteln sind alte Tennisbälle. Und Krafttraining gerade für Arme und Oberkörper kann nie schaden.
Ansonsten gibts ja nun viele Gründe, woran´s liegen könnte - von Arthrose über falsche Sitzhaltung / Geometrie bis hin zu verkrampftem Festhalten des Lenkers. Also, wenns wirklich ständig und schlimm schmerzt, würd ich schon mal nen Arzt oder besser noch einen auf Sport spezialisierten Physiotherapeuten (am Besten noch einen, der selber biked), um Deine Haltung auf dem Bike zu optimieren.


----------



## stanleydobson (23. April 2014)

Hi
Also ich hab das problem, dass mir die handballen irgendwann wehtun/taub werden und da spielt es keine rolle ob ich bremse oder  nur die griffe halte (ergon ge1)
Ich vermute dass ich evtl zu viel gewicht nach vorne verlege (gestreckte position) 
Würde ein lenker mit mehr rise helfen (aktuell 15mm) ?


----------



## Schwarzlicht (23. April 2014)

Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie deine Sitzposition ist?! Du könntest in kleinen Schritten den Lenkervorbau erhöhen.. das könnte schon helfen. Würde ich erstmal versuchen anstatt mehr Rise. Würde vielleicht auch helfen, aber ist weitaus aufwendiger und teurer, um das mal durchzuprobieren.


----------



## stanleydobson (24. April 2014)

ich hab aktuell den race face respond 45mm
is halt doof bei nem kurzen vorbau mit der erhöhung


----------



## Schwarzlicht (24. April 2014)

Erkenne es nicht so genau auf deinem Bild, aber den Vorbau solltest Du doch mit Spacer anheben können?
Hmm, mavic crossrides... hab ich auch, sind klasse


----------



## MrMapei (24. April 2014)

stanleydobson schrieb:


> ich hab aktuell den race face respond 45mm
> is halt doof bei nem kurzen vorbau mit der erhöhung


Kannst du nicht testweise mal das Rad von jemand anderen fahren, bevor du an deinem rumschraubst?


----------



## bronks (24. April 2014)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ... Die Art des Lenkers (Backsweep, Rise) ...


Letzte Woche habe ich einen Syntace Vector mit 12° in die Tonne geschmissen. Egal, wie ich das Teil gedreht habe, konnte ich den Lenker nicht vernünftig halten. Einen Lenker zu bekommen, den Leute mit breiten Schultern und langen Armen bequem halten können, ist nicht einfach.


----------



## M202 (24. April 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Letzte Woche habe ich einen Syntace Vector mit 12° in die Tonne geschmissen. Egal, wie ich das Teil gedreht habe, konnte ich den Lenker nicht vernünftig halten. Einen Lenker zu bekommen, den Leute mit breiten Schultern und langen Armen bequem halten können, ist nicht einfach.


Hab breite Schultern und lange Arme, bei mir funzt der 9° Vector in 740 super, hab ihn aber auch etwas nach oben gedreht. Bei mir hat es allerdings ein Jahr gedauert bis ich die bis dahin gewohnten Lenkerhörnchen nicht mehr vermisst habe. Heute (3 Jahre später) kein Problem mehr....hab allerdings auch viel Krafttraining....und noch besser Gymnastik und Workouts gemacht. Wie bereits weiter oben beschrieben, für mich liegt der Schlüssel neben reiner Kraft und individueller ergonomischer Einstellung des Cockpits, zu einem grossen Teil in der Körperspannung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bronks (24. April 2014)

M202 schrieb:


> Hab breite Schultern und lange Arme, bei mir funzt der 9° Vector in 740 super, hab ihn aber auch etwas nach oben gedreht ...


9° in 740 habe ich auch. Es ist OK, aber 5° oder 6° wären besser, denn die Dreherei nach oben hat auch Nachteile. Sowas ist leider sehr schwer zu finden.


----------



## M202 (24. April 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> 9° in 740 habe ich auch. Es ist OK, aber 5° oder 6° wären besser, denn die Dreherei nach oben hat auch Nachteile. Sowas ist leider sehr schwer zu finden.


....da ist was dran, das Ding in 6° und evtl. etwas mehr Rise wegen der Sattelüberhöhung bei grossen/langen Usern wäre vermutlich optimal..... aber wie gesagt... mittlerweile hab ich keine besonderen Probleme mehr und das Budget ist bereits auf Jahre für andere Massnahmen vergeben ;-)


----------



## Schwarzlicht (24. April 2014)

Also während dem Berghochfahren mache ich es ähnlich wie täglich im Büro: häufig die Position wechseln. Ich greife mal weit außen, zwischendurch Hände seitlich gedreht, mit dem Handballen auf der Kante, je nachdem.. hauptsache nicht zu lange immer dieselbe "Handstellung". Mir hilft das.. es gibt Tage, da pennen mir die Glocken ein, darauf folgt dann ein Wiegetritt und alles ist gut  oder mir tut mal der Rücken weh. An anderen Tagen ist alles gut, das ist auch tagesformabhängig. Mein Rahmen ist eine Maßanfertigung, weshalb ich eine Fehlhaltung bezweifle. Der Körper ist keine Maschine, weder die Muskulatur noch das Skelett sind jeden Tag auf den Millimeter genau identisch. Ich denke, wenn man 2 Stunden oder länger im Sattel sitzt, kann schon mal eine Muskelgruppe kurz meckern.. dann mal pausieren, ausschütteln oder etwas an der Sitzposition verändern (damit meine ich jetzt nicht rumschrauben) und dann wirds schon besser...

Heut abend kommt mein 690 mm Lenker weg und wird durch einen 780 mm ersetzt mit gleichem Rise von 30 mm  Ich habe ohnehin häufig das Bedürfnis weiter außen zu greifen. Ursprünglich gibts aber nur en neuen Lenker, weil der letzte zwei Jahre alt ist und schon einiges mitgemacht hat. Kurz: Verschleißteil, weg damit, bevor er bricht


----------



## stanleydobson (24. April 2014)

MrMapei schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht testweise mal das Rad von jemand anderen fahren, bevor du an deinem rumschraubst?



nein
das problem tritt auch meistens auch erst so ab ka 10 km auf


----------



## stanleydobson (24. April 2014)

Schwarzlicht schrieb:


> Erkenne es nicht so genau auf deinem Bild, aber den Vorbau solltest Du doch mit Spacer anheben können?
> Hmm, mavic crossrides... hab ich auch, sind klasse



also mein avatar zeigt ein altes bike
crossrides hab ich ausgetauscht mitlerweile 

vorbau kann man nicht großartig erhöhen, ist doch immer abgeschlossen oben


----------



## Ringmaul (24. April 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> Letzte Woche habe ich einen Syntace Vector mit 12° in die Tonne geschmissen. Egal, wie ich das Teil gedreht habe, konnte ich den Lenker nicht vernünftig halten. Einen Lenker zu bekommen, den Leute mit breiten Schultern und langen Armen bequem halten können, ist nicht einfach.


Hui, falls du nicht zu feste geschmissen hast, kannst den wieder aus der Tonne holen und mir vermitteln?  Wie breit ist der?

Jetzt aber an den TE: vielleicht hat es schon jmg geschrieben, aber ich versuche auch bei holprigem bergab möglichst viel Gewicht auf den Pedalen zu haben und weniger auf dem Lenker. Popo bisschen zurück und das Bike dann die Arbeit machen lassen.
Den Lenker halte ich dann einfach locker fest - ja,ja "locker fest" ist unlogisch, ich weiß  In ner Bike-Bravo stand mal "festhalten wie eine Eiswaffel", so ungefähr meine ich es.


----------



## bronks (24. April 2014)

Ringmaul schrieb:


> Hui, falls du nicht zu feste geschmissen hast, kannst den wieder aus der Tonne holen und mir vermitteln?  Wie breit ist der? ...


In Wirklichkeit habe ich den Lenker nur ganz sanft in den Ersatzteileschrank meiner Freundin gelegt.


----------



## Ringmaul (24. April 2014)

bronks schrieb:


> In Wirklichkeit habe ich den Lenker nur ganz sanft in den Ersatzteileschrank meiner Freundin gelegt.


Na, du willst doch deiner liebsten nicht etwas vererben, was du als Schrott befunden hast.. Vermittel es lieber einem Fremden wie mir!  
Danke für die Antwort, sollte noch Interesse aufkommen, meld dich gern!


----------



## Highbyflight (11. Mai 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Mein Tipp ist immer nur eine Sache zu ändern.
> Denn wenn man mehrere Sachen gleichzeitig macht kann man oft nicht mehr nachvollziehen woran es letztendlich gelegen hat.


Da muss ich recht geben eins nach dem anderen das man weiß woran es lag ,)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

